# Please help - temperature of the house for puppy (and adult dogs)~ Feedback!



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I voted 70-75 but honestly I like there to be some places Daisy can be in our home where it is even cooler than that (usually in direct line with the a/c!).

When we first moved here, we lived with my sister in a trailer and didn't have a/c. She had a lot of skin issues then, including one very horrendous bout with hot spots. Maybe it's coincidental but when we moved out and had the option of a/c, she hasn't had any more hot spots.

I live in a very warm and humid place. I absolutely insist that Daisy stays cool. No one has any vote on that except myself


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Seriously, thanks...if I could direct people to a resource that would be even better. Like I said, it won't be an issue for pup. I'd like it not to be an issue period..


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

I'm with you Jo Ellen~
When it was just me we kept it very cool for our pets, and especially my Golden Bailey. Didn't matter - AC on if it hit 75 degrees especially in his last few years. I'll have the "vote" on this too....When I can back it up it helps. I'm sucking up the heat this summer until puppy day~


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Our thermostat is set at 69 degrees right now. I doubt we've ever set it higher than 72 degrees.

^ Our house set back in the woods. Heavy shade and the roof and insulation, set of the windows, doors, curtains, etc.. keep the inside of the house cool during the day so the AC isn't constantly running. 

And our dogs usually go down to the basement where it's usually a few degrees cooler than the rest of the house.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I was living in Louisiana which gets.. very hot. My roommate liked to keep the thermostat at 74-75, and while I am certain that Flora would have preferred it cooler, with the help of a nice tower fan and a ceiling fan, she stayed plenty cool - whenever she got hot she'd just retreat to my bathroom and sleep around the toilet, which stays cold, lol.

Now that I'm living by myself I'll probably keep the thermostat at 72-73 during the summer days here.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

When Jordan was a young pup they had a heatwave back east and the owner started putting frozen water bottles in with the pups. We do not have A/C here and it has been over 100 for the last couple days. I have been giving Jordan a liter size frozen bottle and she has been just fine. It's her favorite thing actually, kind of like a security blanket. I would thinks pups could handle up to around 80 if they had a cool place to lay down.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

We keep ours set at 70-75, it sure helped Dylan when he was alive, he could breath so much easier. The humidity and dew point has been high in our area.
Truthfully I think it is good for all of us.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

In the summer we keep our house at 74F. But I must admit if DD & DGD weren't upstairs it would be set higher. While I was growing up we didn't have a/c and we (and the dogs) did just fine. Dogs, just like people adjust.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The ideal ambient temperature for a dog is 55-65 degrees, for a cat, 80-90. But that's too cold for most of us humans, so we keep it a tad warmer.
For what it's worth, the IL Dept. of Ag (our licensing/inspecting body for kennels) requires that we keep the temperature between 40-80 degrees in all kennels.
I keep my house at 72 degrees during the summer, 65-67 during the winter. 
How's that for a non-answer?


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

In the summer I keep the air conditioning set at 70.
In the winter, the thermostat is set between 65 and 67.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks all, and keep the info coming as possible...and Thanks much to the post above re: ambient temp, etc. That's what is helpful - to me as well as the fam. ) Like I said, though it's not a question....)


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

we keep the house set at 74 and we have ceiling fans and box fans in the bedrooms, we love the sound of the fan while sleeping, the doggies love it too


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I would think whatever temp is comfortable for you in summer would be comfortable for your dog. In winter, they probably do fine at temps lower than you would like


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

We keep our house around 72 in the summer and 68 in the winter. It's great for the Goldens but you will often find our two little terriers snuggled up under the covers a lot. They seem to like it a little warmer, but they're short-haired so don't have all the fur to keep them warm.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We keep our house at 76 - 78 with a/c and then have ceiling fans running to make it feel cooler.

When we lived in Boston, we did not have a/c. If it was 95 degrees outside, then it was 95 inside. I had a couple great pyreneeses then too, and we had no issues. Dogs do seem to know the coolest places to be - such as in the bathtub or over an a/c vent.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

We keep our thermostat at 75 degrees but will adjust it if it seems too cold or hot in the house.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

We keep the thermastat at 78 in summer and 68 in winter. If it's below 70 outside we open the windows, but above that we usually keep them shut because of the humidity. We have a basement that is always colder than the upper house, but Ben spends most of his time in the summer on the tile floor in the bathroom or kitchen.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Our air conditioner is set at about 70*F right now. In the Winter, oil is expensive, so we turn the heat on to take the chill off as needed, but at night, we have the thermastat set at 64*. It's a well insulated house and doesn't take long to warm up in the Winter. Maggie is inclind to be on the warm side, meaning, she will lay on the kitchen floor or fireplace hearth to be cooled in the warmer months. In the Winter, she seems to be comfortable the way things are. She doesn't even like having anything inside her crate, for example any padding on the flooring of her crate. She always takes it out and starts chewing holes in it, so I stopped buying them.


----------

